# Is my Rabbit going blind?



## ChelseaWarren4 (Sep 29, 2013)

Help I need to know how to check if my rabbit is going blind! 



Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## Kipcha (Sep 29, 2013)

It looks like a normal eye for a senior. I've noticed a blue sheen in my older buns, especially Willow (8 yrs old) and Babbitty (6 yrs old). How old is your rabbit?


----------



## ChelseaWarren4 (Sep 29, 2013)

Kipcha said:


> It looks like a normal eye for a senior. I've noticed a blue sheen in my older buns, especially Willow (8 yrs old) and Babbitty (6 yrs old). How old is your rabbit?



My rabbit Roxy is 7 yrs old and I'm very worried 


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## Kipcha (Sep 29, 2013)

I wouldn't worry, it seems to be normal. Willow started around 5 years old and it is progressively getting bluer, but he doesn't act any different. Has there been any behaviour change with your bun?


----------



## JBun (Sep 29, 2013)

I went ahead and moved your thread to Health and Wellness, as it is a health related question.

Are you seeing something in the eye or is it a change of your rabbits behavior that is concerning you? It's hard to tell from the picture if there is something going on with the eye. If you could post a clearer picture, that may help. If you are seeing a white spot or film in the eye, it could be from a scratch to the eye, e. cuniculi related uveitis, a cataract, or other eye problem. All of these things require the attention of a rabbit vet. Some rabbits as they age, can get a bit of a bluish tint to the eye, as Kipcha mentioned, and that is normal. 

If you are seeing a change to your rabbits eye you can take a look at the pictures in this link to see if one of them looks like what you are seeing, but be WARNED: this is a medical site related to rabbits and there are graphic pictures that may be disturbing to look at.
http://www.medirabbit.com/EN/Eye_diseases/Clinical/Eye_diseases.htm


----------



## ChelseaWarren4 (Sep 30, 2013)

Well he is become less active he just sits at the back of the garden now, he used to be very active constantly running around all the time but that changed when he turned 6 and I noticed that when he was 6 but it's become bluer.


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## Jackelope (Sep 30, 2013)

I've seen this blue tint in eyes of rabbits who had eye infections or were in the early stage of developing cataracts. You might want to have a vet look at it.


----------



## ChelseaWarren4 (Sep 30, 2013)

Ok I think I might bring him for a check because he is my little baby and I am worried so I think that is what ill do but I will post another picture of the eye tomorrow 


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------

